#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IES conventional question papers 1 from 1985 -2012

## atchutha reddy

IES conventional question papers. There are many question papers which is year wise. you can download these according to your need. you can prepare well with these.





  Similar Threads: IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Papers: 2000-2010 Both Conventional & Objective Papers IES Mechanical Engineering Conventional Question From 1985 to 2013 IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Papers: 2013 Both Conventional & Objective Papers with Solution IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2012- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download ies mechanical conventional 1985-2013

----------


## sravan12

Hi can anyone post previous IES ECE conventional papers if possible with solutions

----------


## dkmishra4563

UPSC Conventional Question Bank for Mechanical: Previous Year Papers for IAS, IFS, AND IES (Past 30 Years).
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...GhRYmZBaXNXaXM

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

thank you for providing IES conventional question papers.really helpful

----------

